# Pricing on 2 meat combo for 200 people



## smokedout13 (Aug 7, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I have a quick question. What would you charge for 2 meats @ 200 people. This past weekend I was asked to cook for a wedding and they just want me to do pulled pork and chicken. Im not really sure what to charge if anyone can help me out that would be great. Thank you very much and I look forward to hearing back


----------



## floridasteve (Aug 7, 2017)

No sides and just delivered (not served), $5 per person, they determine the break down -- x number of chicken and x number of pork.  Of course that depends greatly on where you're at.


----------



## smokedout13 (Aug 7, 2017)

Awesome thanks Steve for the reply. I'll have to deliver on site and provide buns, bbq sauce and slaw I guess now. Should I tack $2-$3 more per plate you think with all that?


----------



## floridasteve (Aug 7, 2017)

I consider buns and sauce part of the pulled pork.  I furnish enough buns to feed 3/4 of the party, as a surprising number don't want a bun.  If the host wants more, it not a big deal. 

I sell my sides by 1/2 Steamer Pan, which feeds 16 -20 people.  A pan of slaw is $18


----------



## floridasteve (Aug 7, 2017)

Keep in mind these are Florida prices and there are people selling smoked meats at nearly every other gas station.


----------



## 3montes (Aug 7, 2017)

I do quite a few event cooks. Weddings, groomsmen dinners reunions etc. It really varies per situation. How far do I have to travel number of meats, am I providing sides etc. I don't do it for a living or a business it's just a fun hobby I make a few bucks at. A rule of thumb I use is if the grocery bill for what I have to provide is $300 that's what I need as a minimum to cook  the food.

That's my starting point I give people when they initially  ask. It's probably way to cheap but most of the time I'm cooking for friends or family. Did my wifes nephews wedding last weekend for 300. Friday night was 125 brats and 100 baked potatoes for the groomsmen dinner. Saturday was pulled pork turkey breast and ham. He paid the grocery bill and gave me $1200. Too much for a relative but he insisted.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 7, 2017)

Do have fun and Good luck! [emoji]127808[/emoji]


----------

